# Trooper Tage Toll



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Tage Toll*

Alaska State Troopers, Alaska

End of Watch: Saturday, March 30, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 40
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Aircraft accident
*Incident Date:* 3/30/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Tage Toll was killed in a helicopter crash during a search and rescue mission near Talkeetna, Alaska.

Trooper Toll had been picked up by the Alaska State Trooper's Helo-1 at approximately 7:35 pm to assist in searching for a missing snowmachiner near Larson Lake. They located the subject just before 10:00 pm and were able to bring him aboard the helicopter.

The helicopter was en route to Sunshine Tesoro to meet with medics when troopers lost radio contact with it at approximately 11:00 pm. The wreckage was located the following morning after a massive search. Trooper Toll, civilian pilot Mel Nading, and the snowmachiner were all killed in the crash.

Trooper Toll had served with the Alaska State Troopers for 10 years and had previously served with the Kansas Highway Patrol.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel Keith Mallard
Alaska State Troopers
5700 E Tudor Road
Anchorage, AK 99507

Phone: (907) 269-5511

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21767-trooper-tage-toll#ixzz2PGIZt5Jj


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

RIP Sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XXYYXX (Jul 23, 2012)

RIP Trooper Toll. Been a tough month for Alaska State Troopers.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Toll


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

R.I.P. Trooper Toll.


----------

